# Biggest Challenges Facing The Trades? (Swag Giveaway!)



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

> Hopefully we remember how awesome America is before that time - and do something about it.


It ain't looking too positive.....

Good read, btw.


----------



## DMC1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks Robie, I think enough people are aware of what's going on that there will be plenty of push-back but, not enough in enough time.. the industry is changing behind the scenes and even right in front of us in ways most people are tuned into yet.. 

I'll never leave the industry though no matter what it becomes, I can't sit still lol


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

All good points, but someone still needs to pass the torch and teach the newbies how to do the work.


----------



## DMC1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Agreed apzimmerman


----------



## apzimmermann (Oct 20, 2013)

Now if I could just get a good contractor to take on a green horn all things would be perfect.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

DMC1 said:


> I'm based in Boston but me and a few friends have started joint non-profit ventures in Detroit. Our latest is a trade school that will train and direct workers directly into jobs replacing water infrastructure as a solution not to the lack of skilled workers but to (besides their water woes) the poverty there,
> 
> poverty will self correct the market and the problems I mentioned above,
> 
> by that I mean that kids with little to no options who survive the gauntlet of urban poverty (drugs, gangs, prison, death) and rural poverty (mainly the military and associated mental problems that stem from that) often gravitate toward the trades which goes hand in hand with our national direction at the moment; which is the poor getting poorer.


The last time I heard of a scheme like this it was to turn recent parolees into residential construction workers. Why is it that every time their is some social ill, everyone looks to the construction industry as the social savior? Why not turn these cons and disadvantaged youth into dentists or chiropractors? I didn't notice a lot more bad teeth and sore backs during the last recession, but there were a hell of a lot less houses getting built.

The "dumping ground" connotation of construction is what contributes to our low social status. You don't want your daughter to marry one, he may be an ex-con or an ex-low-life.


----------



## DMC1 (Apr 11, 2015)

This isn't a parolee program, it's a program for the vast amount of unemployed Detroit residents who want work but can't find it due to lack of jobs. [Insert picture of 1929 era bread lines] I guessing you haven't any spent time in Detroit since the recession hit.

Also, the existing water infrastructure is set to be replaced and there will be many bids from companies outside of Detroit and Michigan who bring in outside labor and upon completion they take the money outside of Detroit, where it's needed most. 

Not sure where you're coming from with the rest of what you stated, feel free to clarify your points -


----------

